
Ask HN: Why big companies don't use Angular.js? - barnash
Is it just because big companies adopt things more slowly or it has something to do with Angular.js itself?
======
coldtea
Not all big companies avoid it.

Some big companies do use, others do not.

The reason for the variability is that it's neither the be-all-end-all
framework not a de-facto standard, so no reason to prefer it over another good
framework like Ember or Knockout etc.

Besides most companies already have codebases in other frameworks.

------
hkarthik
I work on a product at Salesforce.com that uses Angular.js for our frontend.
So there are definitely big companies like us that use it.

We are doing a rewrite of our frontend and evaluated Ember, Backbone, and
Angular. Our frontend devs liked Angular best so we went with it. We're about
8 months into the rewrite and it's gone very well so far.

Shameless plug: we're also hiring Ruby and Javascript devs local to SF as well
as remote. My email is in my profile.

------
jaredmcateer
Big companies generally have big legacy code bases they have to support and
departments that want stuff done but have little stomach for working things
from the ground up and don't care about what technologies you're working with.

I work on a large e-commerce site, we are moving towards Angular where it
makes sense but projects that allow us to scrap existing code and start over
are few and far between.

------
calbear81
We bit the bullet and rewrote our entire frontend in Angular recently. It was
a 3 month project but our frontend devs thought it would be a better
foundation for future development. You can see it at www.room77.com.

------
brianchu
Who said big companies don't use Angular?

Google uses Angular for a few projects.

Amazon AWS uses Angular for their dashboard.

------
a3voices
It's because it's an additional layer of complexity with the end result of
hopefully removing lines of code.

